# Cheap n Easy Knockdown Target Set Up



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

After getting some tips from Graywolf, I came up with this solution for practicing with knockdown targets.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good setup, CH ... and very nice shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good set up. Good shooting..

I have modeling clay or something like that. Don't know if it will hold the targets like wax with a hit on the holding rod.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Good set up. Good shooting..
> 
> I have modeling clay or something like that. Don't know if it will hold the targets like wax with a hit on the holding rod.


The ear plug wax (silicon) works really well, and is so cheap Ray. Next time your at the drug store pick up a box.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet suggestion and nice shooting!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool shootin and thanks for showing will give it a try
Cheers


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------

